# Cobalt blue poison bottle?



## miztx (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a small cobalt blue triangle-shaped bottle -- my approx. measurement is 1 7/8" tall, each side 1 1/4" -- looks like it could have been burned (?) as it's kinda "slumpy" on one side, slightly concave, and tho not broken has quite a bit of unevenness, roughness.  Each point of the triangle sides has a line of small raised bumps.  The bottom, a little bit concave, has an M in a circle and there's an x or plus mark on one side of the "M" and a minus on the other.  Any ideas?  Can't post pics until I relearn my camera and computer workings!!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 11, 2012)

> Can't post pics until I relearn my camera and computer workings!!


 
 Howdy miztx,

 Please work on that, cuz I do like the melties. Do it say poison?

 Maryland Glass, the folks that brought you so many little cobalt delights, is the maker.

 "M......................Maryland Glass Corporation, Baltimore, MD. (1907-c.1970s). Exact period of use uncertain, but verified on base of cobalt "Milk of Magnesia" bottle from circa 1950 (see next entry). Also, a similar mark is known on the base of mouth-blown amber beer bottles and an amber salve jar, c.1885-1895, and the maker in those cases is unknown. In some cases this may be the mark of the Mosser Glass Company (1971-to date), which of course is a much more recent mark.
 M in a circle.........Maryland Glass Corporation, Baltimore, MD (1907-c.1970s). Mark first used in 1921, according to trademark info reported in Peterson's 400 Trademarks on Glass (1968). This company specialized in cobalt blue glass bottles and jars. Many of the containers made for Phillips Milk of Magnesia, Bromo-Seltzer, Vicks, Noxema, etc, were produced here. Maryland also produced the most commonly seen type of "violin bottle" in various shades of blue (and probably other colors). Maryland Glass was acquired by the Dorsey Corporation in 1968, and I believe that the "M" mark was discontinued sometime in the early 1970s..." From.





From.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 11, 2012)

My guess it would be a KT-15, a short relative of the KT-9 above









 Our own pic is a bit bad.  One of these days, I need to re-photo our entire collection so the images are all even and consistent.


----------



## miztx (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the response!  The second pic seems to be like mine (wish mine had the label tho) but mine does not say poison (even on the "damaged" side there doesn't seem to be enough space for the word to have been on there).  Actually, would the small one say poison on it?
 Mary


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 12, 2012)

No, actually.  The differences between the KT-9 and KT-15 is merely the embossing ( and a few size differences)  But they held the same Triloids pills, as far as I have seen.


----------

